# WINDY SPECKS!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">WINDY LIMIT! Sunday<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Windy again 25mph+. No getting outside again. Headed for some protected water picking up a handful of trout the first couple of spots. Got on good trout bite around 8:30 not fast but steady and with the wind we made camp right there and picked nice fish all morning to noon when number 75 hit the box. Stopped at a few points on the way back looking for a redfish nada but three drums found their way into the ice chest to top things off. I did not expect to catch that many trout on a day like today but ?You don?t know till you Go? Nothing like having a little luck too on a day like today<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">75 SPECKLED TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 BLACK DRUM<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1">


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Gene have you made it into the bay yet? This wierd weather even has the crappie bite messed up around here.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

No I have only made outside twice since we fished the wind is killing us. But making the best of it. Things are going to bust loose real soon as soon as the winds calm down it is gonna be on!


----------

